# Marketing by Handing Out Postcards



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi

I am a screen orinter in Miami and need to drum up some new business since the economy has hurt us a bit. We do have good search engne rankings but I was wondering i any of you have tried just marketing with 4 x 6 postcards for example. What i mean is handing them out not mailing them. I was wondering if anyone here has tried this with any sucess and what your process is and what is effective. I have about 1000 of them to just give it a shot but was wondering whaere was the best places and ways of using them.


Any info is appreciated


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind with any promotion is to know what action you want those receiving your message to take. And then - does your promotion provide them with clear information they need to do that? And then - are you getting your message TO the audience you wish to? There are probably some other questions designed to help hone a promotion, but I cannot think of them at this moment. Being clear with what you want really does help you see if your idea is viable.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

We tried the postcard method by mailing it out. Got 1 phone call, and that was for a small dozen piece order. Wasn't worth it at all but I guess you can give it a shot and have better success with it.

The thing I noticed is, people might get the postcard but won't need shirts until 6-8 months from now. But by that time they'll either forget, or throw it away.


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

You'd probably need to make something a bit more "gifty". Sticker would be good but thats for next time. If you have the postcards it's probably better to hand them out. More personal that way. Gives you a chance to speak with the potential customer as well.


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

everyone thanks for your input


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

TshirtGuru said:


> We tried the postcard method by mailing it out. Got 1 phone call, and that was for a small dozen piece order. Wasn't worth it at all but I guess you can give it a shot and have better success with it.
> 
> The thing I noticed is, people might get the postcard but won't need shirts until 6-8 months from now. But by that time they'll either forget, or throw it away.


We are NOT mailing them.....I know that does not work....Average is 1% return....I believe that handing someone something in person is a bit different.....They may not buy today but even if they buy in 6 months it is still a sale.....That is something that i do not forget.

I just think it is a good way to get your name out to businesses


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

What about distributing them door to door. There are companies that will do this for you and it is less per piece than if you bought a stamp.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

The thing about any kind of marketing is it has to be targeted at the people who want to purchase your product. Handing out postcards randomly probably won't get you anywhere and will most likely have a very minimal response rate. Handing postcards out to the people in your target market could have a better response. The key is getting your message into the right hands.


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

If you can incorporate something on the postcard, that they will KEEP, until they need your services, it may work. I used to hand out the ol' refrig magnets with my name & business/ph #. (calendars or important ph # s chart.) People would have it on their refrig, but maybe you can distribute to businesses wh will need you in future... and calling back every few weeks and saying hi ( I'm still here!), also works.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

have you gone to business 2 business events in your area? There is usually time for networking before and after.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I've never tried it, but I would be curious to see how it goes for you.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

did postcard marketing for my repair business by mail. worked, but took a couple of months for me to get calls back. i dont think it will work much for t-shirts. i would instead take them to local stores (with permission) and put them by the checkout lines, maybe in some sort of holder. only people wanting them will take them, not wasting them.


----------

